# Wann geht denn Antispam wieder?



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

Wann geht denn Antispam wieder?


----------



## SEP (3 Januar 2006)

@Gast8:

Du hast echt Humor ...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/

zumindest mit einer Infoseite


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2006)

Wissen die, wo die untergekommen sind?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Eniac (5 Januar 2006)

Das Antispam-Forum ist jetzt endlich wieder online! 

Hat aber auch ganz schön gedauert...


Eniac


----------



## SEP (5 Januar 2006)

Na, denn eine "gute Heimkehr" an die geschätzten Exilanten hier - bis zum nächsten Mal, bei euch oder hier, je nachdem ...


----------



## sturmbringer (5 Januar 2006)

Echt ? 
Bei mir kommt immer noch nix - auser die InfoSeite - und der direkte Link ins Forum ist immer noch tod


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2006)

bei allen anderen geht es

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/member.php?find=lastposter&t=9243
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=50790&postcount=643


> Heute 14:18 von Der Jurist


----------



## News (5 Januar 2006)

sturmbringer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir kommt immer noch nix


Das liegt vermutlich am Proxyserver oder DNS-Routing deines Providers, irgendwas muss sich da wohl noch aktualisieren (bin darin kein Experte...).
Jedenfalls ist es bei mir noch genauso, aber über einen Umweg über einen fremden Proxyserver bin ich dann doch auf die Seite gelangt.


----------



## SEP (5 Januar 2006)

sturmbringer schrieb:
			
		

> Echt ?
> Bei mir kommt immer noch nix - auser die InfoSeite - und der direkte Link ins Forum ist immer noch tod


IP gesperrt? Mitglied der DoS-Blacklist?

Paranoia, greife um dich ...  unk:


----------



## sturmbringer (5 Januar 2006)

Hab mal dem DNS Cash in den popo getreten und statt Arcor DNS
den von Worldcom genommen ..  bringt auch nix   

Naja - hab einfach mal die DNS von 2XS mit eingetragen - da rennt es wieder 1 A


----------



## Heiko (5 Januar 2006)

sturmbringer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal dem DNS Cash in den popo getreten und statt Arcor DNS
> den von Worldcom genommen ..  bringt auch nix
> 
> Naja - hab einfach mal die DNS von 2XS mit eingetragen - da rennt es wieder 1 A


Die Funktion einer hosts-Datei ist Dir bekannt?


----------

